# Who's going to 'Flying Legends'?



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2014)

I've already got my ticket for Flying Legends, at Duxford, UK, on Saturday and Sunday, 12th and 13th July this year. I'll be at the show on the Sunday, but staying on Saturday and Sunday evening at the camp site just up the road, at Fowlmere, as I have another commemorative event to attend on the way on Saturday, and deliver a model a diorama at the same time.
A good view of some of the show on Saturday can also be had from the camp site, by the way, and it's a neat and tidy field with the usual facilities.
I'm expecting that Gary (Geedee) and Tony (Rocketeer) will be there as usual, so if anyone else is planning on going, get in touch, and we'll see if we can meet up.
Confirmed for this year's show so far, as well as the usual Spitfires, Mustangs, Hellcats and Corsairs etc, is the Brietling Super Constellation, two Junkers Ju52/3Ms, and some of the 'Red Bull' team, including that shiny P-38.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm going to miss it this year, Saturday I'm racing at Castle Combe then Sunday at a car show at Kimbolton castle prior to driving down to Portsmouth


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2014)

Too much going on at home for me at the moment but I still hope to make out that way again Terry. I may be doing shorter trips near family this year and there's a very outside chance I will be at Genesseo that weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

That would be awesome, have a blast Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

Have fun Pal.  I wish I could be there with you together.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks chaps, and the more (who attend) the merrier!
Perhaps next year's Battle of Britain Anniversary show at Duxford, which has already been suggested by Jeff, might be a good one to get members together ?


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2014)

Wish I could make it !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks chaps, and the more (who attend) the merrier!
> Perhaps next year's Battle of Britain Anniversary show at Duxford, which has already been suggested by Jeff, might be a good one to get members together ?



That's a thought....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2014)

I spoke to a friend of mine this past weekend and he has indicated he would be willing to make the trip in Sept 2015 with me so put me down as coming. Just the thought of who knows how many Spitfires and Hurricanes all together at once....chilling.

Have a great time Terry, while you are capturing the British side of things that weekend I will be in geneseo New York having a gander.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. It'll be great if we can get an International contingent together for the BoB show nest year. I'm expecting it to be a great show for the 75th Anniversary.
Be even better if we can get enough confirmed in time to make a 'block booking' at a hotel, although suitable (and affordable) venues, and transport, near by are a bit of a problem. 
But even a number of members together at the show itself could be a blast !
EDIT: Forgot to add - if you want any pics of the Geneseo 'Dak' at Duxford, taken three weeks ago, let me know.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I just heard news that the P-26 Peashooter from the Planes of Fame collection will be at Flying Legends this year.

It will be on display but they did say they plan on a demonstration at some point.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice one !
I'll up-date the participation list as and when DX publish it, but so far, flying 'acts' include B-17 'Sally B', the BBMF Lanc, Spit and Hurricane, 2 Ju52s, the Constellation, the B-25, P-38 and Corsair from Red Bull, three P-51s, Hellcat, Wildcat, Bearcat, Avenger, another 2 Corsairs, Me108, Nimrod (biplane) and more Spits etc.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2014)

Terry, this was forwarded to me about an hour ago: The Surprise - The Fighter Collection


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

Great stuff, thanks Dave. It certainly be a different, and new sight in British skies. I look forward to seeing it close up, and in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

P-26? DANG IT!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2014)

Another amazing bird to see in the air. I was in the crowd at PoF watching this flight demonstration in Jan 2012. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2014)

Watch the trailer here... Flying Legends Airshow

I'm getting moist ! 

And don't forget that the Mk1 Blenheim has had her first engine runs...sooooo, its quite possible, she may be either on the flying list or at least on the static !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish I could go. *sigh* Ah well, have fun for me, guys - and please shoot a lot of lovely photos that you'd be happy to show to those of us that can't be there, pretty please?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2014)

No problem Maria. I'm sure that, between us, we'll get some reasonable photos. Pity you can't grab a flight and get here - I'm sure you'd be well looked after, although we don't have any Gammeldansk !


----------

